# Does "bloody show" after a sweep really count??



## MaybeBaby_K

TMI warning.... I know people ask a lot about sweeps on here and ultimately its different for everyone but I would just like to hear some of your experiences or thoughts. 
I had my sweep Wednesday afternoon and had some spotting right afterwards but over the past 36 hours or so I have had a lot of very stringy and gooey mucus that is blood tinged, varies from pink to red to brown. Also DTD last night and had a ton more this morning.... I even showed DH, poor man. So the question is.... People say bloody show is a sign of impending labor but if my sweep started it, is it less likely that labor is as close as if it started on its own???


----------



## whatwillbe

I'd say labour is more likely, you can have a show a while before labour but sounds like it's the start of things, every time vie had a sweep, labour has started within 24 hours, good luck ! :flower:


----------



## MaybeBaby_K

whatwillbe said:


> I'd say labour is more likely, you can have a show a while before labour but sounds like it's the start of things, every time vie had a sweep, labour has started within 24 hours, good luck ! :flower:

Thank you! I hope so. I am not feeling as optimistic now that I'm more than 24 hours after sweep but still holding out that it got things going. I was already 2-3cm dilated and 50% effaced before the sweep which is better than nothing I guess.


----------



## Cat lady

I am afraid to say I had 3 sweeps with bloody shows after with no labour attached! I went into labour on the 3rd day after my last sweep with no real signs, the contractions just started by themselves, was nearly 2.5days and a 4th sweep later I met my little boy!
xxx


----------



## MaybeBaby_K

Cat lady said:


> I am afraid to say I had 3 sweeps with bloody shows after with no labour attached! I went into labour on the 3rd day after my last sweep with no real signs, the contractions just started by themselves, was nearly 2.5days and a 4th sweep later I met my little boy!
> xxx

oh come on... :cry: haha How far along were you with your first sweep? Dilated or effaced at all?


----------



## amy1234

Hey- glad you asked this! I went in wed night with contractions every 5 mins and was 3-4cm, 100% effaced. They didn't do a sweep
But said I had a slight show visible. From 9am yesterday morning through till now I've been having SO much mucus that ranges from pink to brown to clear - not just a little but almost a spoonful everytime I wipe, wet pads. Truly gross.

As its now over 24 hours since I wondered if this is a sign or
(after calling L&D as I was concerned it was a so much) they said
You can get t right up till labour! I mean this isn't just pregnancy discharge but
Total gunk!!

Would be interested in if yours is still going or dies out!

Also - in answer to your question I had a sweep
With baby 1 and had baby within 24 hours. No show though between sweep and labour.

Thanks!


----------



## MaybeBaby_K

amy1234 said:


> Hey- glad you asked this! I went in wed night with contractions every 5 mins and was 3-4cm, 100% effaced. They didn't do a sweep
> But said I had a slight show visible. From 9am yesterday morning through till now I've been having SO much mucus that ranges from pink to brown to clear - not just a little but almost a spoonful everytime I wipe, wet pads. Truly gross.
> 
> As its now over 24 hours since I wondered if this is a sign or
> (after calling L&D as I was concerned it was a so much) they said
> You can get t right up till labour! I mean this isn't just pregnancy discharge but
> Total gunk!!
> 
> Would be interested in if yours is still going or dies out!
> 
> Also - in answer to your question I had a sweep
> With baby 1 and had baby within 24 hours. No show though between sweep and labour.
> 
> Thanks!

I know some people say you are within 48 hours of labor with the bloody show- not just mucus plug- but I'm thinking its just not the case after a sweep. I'm still having quite a lot as of this morning that was very stringy clear discharge with large bits of redish blood.... almost 48 hours since sweep. A lot of cramping and pressure down there but not contractions.


----------



## Cat lady

MaybeBaby_K said:


> Cat lady said:
> 
> 
> I am afraid to say I had 3 sweeps with bloody shows after with no labour attached! I went into labour on the 3rd day after my last sweep with no real signs, the contractions just started by themselves, was nearly 2.5days and a 4th sweep later I met my little boy!
> xxx
> 
> oh come on... :cry: haha How far along were you with your first sweep? Dilated or effaced at all?Click to expand...

I know!!! I was gutted, I cant realy remember, but I know mw had said that was a really good sweep and she really expected me to go into labour! That was the day before my due date, then another 3 days later had another sweep and another 3 days after that!

Maybe you should get bouncing on your ball! Or running up and down the stairs, or dtd!
xxx


----------



## MaybeBaby_K

Maybe you should get bouncing on your ball! Or running up and down the stairs, or dtd!
xxx[/QUOTE]

Done, done and done lady! Taking my 3 yr old for a a looooong walk instead of normal nap today. He hates being in a stroller but I'll be bribing him so I can get moving!


----------



## lulalula

Mine did! I had a show immediately after my sweep and went into labour the next day. I did do a lot of bouncing on my gym ball and went for a walk that day too. Now beautiful baby girl is here :)


----------



## cherrylee

If I remember correctly the only time I had any show was with my second child. I went to the bathroom at 11:45 pm and got freaked out as I didn't know what it was because I didn't have it with my first, called L&D and they said it was my show and to expect labor soon. 12 am I went into labor.

With both my first and my 3rd child I was in active labor but didn't notice a mucus or show loss and all 3 labors they had to break my water. My last child I did have a sweep done twice, one a week before my due date and the other the day I was due and I ended up having him the day he was due.


----------



## steelersforev

I had a sweep wednesday afternoon aswell. I kept having bloody shows untill thurdsday evening and ever since then everytime iv wiped iv had lots of clear mucus. And my boobs have started leaking to the point where i had to change my clothes and put breast pads on. When i had the sweep she sed i was 2cm and she could feel babies head. I personally dont think its worked for me


----------



## amy1234

Mine went on till yesterday lunchtime and now just lots of clear mucus. It was meant to be an internal exam not a sweep though but either way it looks like I'm still stuck at the 3-4cm mark as pretty certain if I dilated further I'd be straight into proper labour!


----------

